# flare gun ??



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

when i'm not on the water with my boat i keep the flare gun an flares in my van. the answer i need is if i'm not towing the boat an the flare gun is still in the van am i in trouble with the law with a gun of sorts in the van?


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I recall this question coming up before, and I believe you're all right carrying it in Michigan -- I just wouldn't carry it loaded. I can't quote you chapter and verse on the law, but I don't think the flare pistol falls within the definition of 'firearm'.

However, if you shoot someone with it, it becomes a 'weapon'.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

id not carry it around simply from a safety standpoint. same with aerisol cans. i recently pulled a young lady out of a van that was on fire . the aerisol can rolling around on the floor had wore a hole rubbing on something and burst into flame. 3rd degree burns over most of her upper body. a flare would not be a good thing in your vehicle if there was a fire. not sure if it could go off in an accident,,, but wouldn't want to be the one to find out.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't know the law for sure but I was stopped in Ohio for a safety check I had one in the case unloaded flares in case He said they consider it a weapon and should be handled the same as a hand gun .He was nice about it I put it in the back of the truck and went fishing I think if I would have been breaking the law I would have been arrested I transport it it as I would a hand gun now.


----------

